# New Hampshire Officers Step Up Traffic Enforcement



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by thewmurchannel.com*

Manchester police are trying to encourage drivers to drive safely on city streets, increasing enforcement of motor vehicle laws.

As part of Operation Safe Streets, officers are saturating some of Manchester's traffic hot spots, pulling over motorists who commit infractions to let them know what they did wrong.

"We try to make more motor vehicle stops than on an average day, just to educate people," Officer Robert Harrington said.

Police said people are much more likely to be involved in a traffic accident than be a victim of a violent crime. They said the program is especially important during the Christmas season.

"Everybody has much more to do at this time of year," Harrington said. "They're trying to get shopping done, finish with last-minute appointments."

Harrington said that extra stress leads to the No. 1 problem on city roads -- inattentive drivers.

Police won't necessarily write more tickets during Operation Safe Streets, but they will come in more contact with drivers. A woman pulled over on Thursday could have received a $100 fine and three points on her license for running a stop sign.

"By stopping her and informing her of what she did wrong, she may not do it again," Harrington said.

The program also led to the arrest of a man on a fugitive charge. Police said that Julian Ramos, 38, was wanted on an attempted murder charge in Massachusetts. An officer pulled a car over as part of Operation Safe Streets because the windows on the vehicle appeared to be too dark. Ramos was a passenger in the car.

Copyright 2005 by . All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## MADanvers (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice job manchester PD\\/


----------

